# Corsair Air



## chitzkoy (Mar 11, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
SPECS: 
CASE: Corsair Carbide Air 540
PROCESSOR: Intel i7 3770k
MEMORY: 2x8GB GEIL Evo Veloce
MOTHERBOARD: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 780 SLi
HDD: Seagate Momentus XT 500GB, 256GB OCZ Vertex 
PSU: Corsair HX 850 x FTW Sleeving 
COOLING:
XSPC RX 360 Radiator x1
XSPC RX 240 Radiator x1
XSPC CPU Waterblock
EK FC 780 GTX Full Cover Waterblock x2
EK RES 250 X2
Swiftech MCP 655 Pump + Bitspower Custom Top
FTW Industries Compression Fittings
FTW Industries Acrylic Rigid Tubing
FTW Indurtries Rotary Fittings
Mayhems Pastel White Coolant

Thanks tantric of TantricmodZ PC Casemodding!


----------



## R3ign (Mar 12, 2014)

8/10 from me  - Interesting case design and really clean looking PC


----------



## chitzkoy (Mar 12, 2014)

R3ign said:


> 8/10 from me  - Interesting case design and really clean looking PC



Thanks! Still planning on upgrading to Asus Gryphon mobo and Dominator Platinums to give it better aestethics.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2014)

9/10 from me I own the AIR 540 and completely understand how it can be tedious to get cables right with such a confined space. the case is good sized and bigger then other mid towers but after getting everything in there is little room left lol


----------



## chitzkoy (Mar 13, 2014)

overclocking101 said:


> 9/10 from me I own the AIR 540 and completely understand how it can be tedious to get cables right with such a confined space. the case is good sized and bigger then other mid towers but after getting everything in there is little room left lol



Thanks! Wanted another 240 rad at the bottom but the space wont allow it lol! Just had to do somthing for that right panel as it is too dull for me.


----------



## R3ign (Mar 13, 2014)

chitzkoy said:


> Thanks! Still planning on upgrading to Asus Gryphon mobo and Dominator Platinums to give it better aestethics.


Nice! I think buying them will complete the mod


----------



## Devon68 (May 1, 2014)

The clean lines make this a very nice looking mod. You are the ninth person to get a 10/10 from me and I've pretty much checked every mod on here from page 1 to 30. Very nice.


----------



## NvidiaGamer (May 20, 2014)

Wow, you have good RAM 
Im gonna steal yer RAM tonight


----------



## Fusentast (Jun 9, 2014)

First i must say, that that is one of the best looking Carbide 540 ive ever seen!

Can i ask what material the plate you mounted on the front right side, is made of? Is it nylon sheet?


----------

